# Gorilla Glue, Gotta Love It...



## Tosh (Jul 27, 2009)

So a night before i dislocated my knee, (3 days ago), i was hanging out with my friend katie, we decided to gorilla glue all of the parking validation stationson clark from beldon ave too belmont ave, (aprox. 20 blocks) in chicago... THIS WAS TOO MUCH FUN, spare cahnge for gorrilla glue... ha the next day i was walkin out my squat, and i saw the guys trying to chiesel out the shit on the credit card readers, ha, fat chance gettin that shit out...!

\\ free parking on clark....


----------



## keg (Jul 27, 2009)

ooooooo


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jul 28, 2009)

I... _suppose_ this happens more than we hear about.


----------



## Turtles (Jul 28, 2009)

i hate yo steal yer idea but i kind of wana do that


----------



## Mouse (Jul 28, 2009)

nice deal. super glueing key holes on the doors of chain stores and the like is also a good idea.

I'm still a big fan of the bird seed door toss (gather up the flying rats w/ seed, lure them near saaay McDonalds.. throw open the door and toss birdseed inside and you'll really ruin their day) but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 28, 2009)

ah.. and they are pretty stupid for tryin gto chisle it out. call a glue company and ask for the name of a good solvent, duh!


----------



## Tosh (Jul 28, 2009)

lol yeah, we fucked that shit up!!!

especialy the credit card readers!!!!


----------

